# m head



## rubysdaddy (Oct 7, 2013)

I am looking to buy an M head from a Bridgeport to adapt to my Hardinge tm. I would like to know just how much power does the M head have. I know that is a loaded question but I would like to know if it would be better than a mill drill machine,power wise or nearly the same


----------



## george wilson (Oct 8, 2013)

M heads maximum collet size for cutters is only 1/2". They are not as powerful as a full size mill drill. I think mine is 3/4 H.P.. Mine is a special 12,000 RPM hi speed M head,though. I have seen M heads mounted on Hardinge mills. They seem to mate up pretty well with the Hardinges.


----------



## rubysdaddy (Oct 8, 2013)

Well Thank You George,  kind of thought that, I guess I am trying to convince myself that is the route that I want to take. I have the Hardinge that I put a small enco head on it but it just don't have the power or rigidity that I would like. If anyone has a hardinge  with an Mhead I would love to hear from you. Thank You


----------



## rubysdaddy (Oct 11, 2013)

bump one time


----------



## shaskell (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm no expert but here is what I can tell you about Bridgeport M heads. I have a 1942 Bridgeport round ram vertical millling machine with an M head. I'll agree with what the other fellow said about 1/2" max collet size. But I was able to purchase a set of end mill holders with the proper taper (mine is #7 Brown and Sharpe, there are also #2 Morse taper spindles and I think one other taper available, some kind of special Bridgeport taper). I got my #7 B&S collets and end mill holders from www.tools4cheap.net, but he is currently showing out of stock on the brown and sharpe tooling. #2 Morse tooling shouldn't be that hard to come by. My motor is 1/2 HP. It handles what I throw at it, but I can't really take real heavy cuts maybe 1/10" deep max in mild steel or less. Otherwise the splines on the spindle knock like crazy in the pully nut - some thick oil dripped into each spline goove helps with the noise. I put a variable frequency drive on mine (120 volt AC input and 220V 3 phase output good for 1/2 HP) so now I can get variable speeds with a lot less belt position changes.  The quill travel on an M head is 3.5 inches versus probably 5 " or more on newer heads. Also no power quill feed which makes boring a pain, but there is really not enough mass in an M head to do a very good job at boring anyway. But an M head is a lot simpler than a J head or any of the newer Bridgeport heads, a lot less parts and things that can go wrong.


----------



## bedwards (Oct 16, 2013)

Not to hyjack, but is a m-head on a horizontal an upgrade to a RF30 clone?


bedwards


----------



## rubysdaddy (Oct 16, 2013)

Shaskel Thanks for the reply,One question is there a fix for the spindle knocking or is that just what they do?

- - - Updated - - -

Bedward That was sorta my original question, maybe someone will chime in with that answer.


----------



## bedwards (Oct 16, 2013)

I've had my eye on one for my Model O Sheldon, but I'm not so sure it will be much of an improvement over my Grizzly round column. Where I live, there are very few inexpensive vertical mills for sale.

Sorry, don't mean to hijack your thread.

bedwards


----------



## rubysdaddy (Oct 16, 2013)

Don`t worry about hijacking the thread. Im just wanting as much feedback as I can. I bought an m-head for my Hardinge but it may be a while before I have time to adapt it to the mill. I will post as soon as I do. Thanks


----------



## bedwards (Oct 16, 2013)

I bet it was the same one I was looking at. From the Machinist Web?


bedwards


----------



## rubysdaddy (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep!Sure is

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow- those M heads DO seem to have a lot more quill travel than a Rusnok Model 70- these only have 1-1/2 inches of quill!  

If I am boring I have to with the knee.


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 18, 2013)

Look at this mill!

He has gone down $400 in a few weeks!  Very small table, but overbuilt and accurate...  And the head will come off and bolt right to your overarm!  

http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/4132150024.html


Bernie


----------

